# Flex Cable Weedwacker



## Limebro (May 30, 2005)

I am trying to repair a Sears Weedwacker. The Flex cable has fallen out. I can't seem to figure out how this is held to the motor and the trim head. Is this a compression fit? Any input would be helpful. The folks at Sears had no idea and said to get an opinion on fixing would be more than buying a new one.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

If you could provide a model number for your trimmer we can provide you with more info on the method used to retain the flex shaft. However, most flex shafts are not retained by anything. The ends of the flex shaft are squared off...one of the square ends slides into the clutch assembly and the other square end slides into the head.


----------



## Limebro (May 30, 2005)

The Model is 989796060. I tried to buy a new shaft but Sears no longer makes the parts. This is not that old of a trimmer which surprised me. Could I shim the shaft and press fit it on? Thanks a lot for the help. I just found this web site and it looks great. I hope I can add some input with my limited knowledge.


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I have a 20 year old weedwacker with a flexible shaft and the cable shaft had a hex type end that just slid into the motor housing.. Is the cable in one pice or did it break? 
Sears isn't much help these days. Last week I went to one of their repair centers and they didn't have a part I needed but they were able to give me a printed copy of a carb i was working on. I was then able to go to a general shop and they had the spring i needed at half the price..


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Ok...if you go to http://www3.sears.com you can put in your model number and pull up a diagram of your trimmer. Looking at the diagram, the flex shaft should just slip into the clutch/motor assembly and into the head just like I said in my last post.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The square on the end of the flex shaft just fits into the motor and trim head. When everything is put together the space between the engine and trim head equals the length of the flex shaft. That wacker was made by McCulloch and since they are out of business parts are very hard to find.


----------



## Limebro (May 30, 2005)

Thanks for the help. It does look like it just fits together. I'm going to try a local dealer that worked on McCulloch products. I don't think the cable broke but I maybe missing something. This has been a big help. I'll post how I make out when completed.


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I was working on a toro trimmer today and after I got it running (lots of power) the trimming head wasn't spinning fast enough. I removed the trimming head and the flex cable was broken 2 inches from the end..I had to pull the broken (2"end) out of the head unit.... By tapping the long shaft on the ground the long pice of cable fall out..Luckly I had a Roybi spare and the cable was the same size. The cable is squared at both ends and just slips into the motor and the head unit.


----------

